

Belt: A Handful Of Tools For PHP Developers - tlongren
http://longren.io/belt-a-handful-of-tools-for-php-developers/

======
leepowers
Looks like there's several useful, utility functions exposed by Belt. Might
consider using it.

One criticism. There appears to be many 1 to 1 equivalents to existing PHP
functions. For instance:

    
    
      <?php Belt::max([1, 2, 3]); // 3 ?>
    

Does the same thing as the built-in max() function:

    
    
      <?php max(array(2, 5, 4)); // 5 ?>
    

The Belt::is* functions seem to have many direct equivalents to the built-in
PHP is_* functions like is_array, is_null, is_numeric, etc. The
Belt::indexOf() function appears to be the equivalent of array_search() - with
array_search() being the better function, as it has an additional third
parameter to control strict type checking.

If there _is_ a substantive difference between these functions it should be
documented.

